# Hobby 700 series



## 122432

We are looking for our 1st Motorhome as I am just about to retire ( early I may add ) We have had caravans for years and just love touring We have been looking at Hobby as they look fantastic and with the end bedroom the layout suits us. We have a home in France and intend spending 8 months a year there as a base and using the Camper for touring for the odd week or so and at weekends. What I am looking for is something which will cruise up and down the Motorways but is also small enough to get around country villages. Can anyone tell me what the running costs are like mpg on the 2.8 ltr Hobbys.


----------



## 101578

Hello, we get around about 27-28 mpg in our Hobby.She is a Fiat 2.8jtd and pootles along very well since we had the engine chipped.She's 03 reg and we bought her second hand.We've had no problems with her and we've owned her for just over2 years.
I'm glad you've consisdered Hobby as your choice,very good quality m/home.
Hope you enjoy it (if you get one)as much as we do  

Leaky's Wench.


----------



## vicdicdoc

I might be wrong [and usually are wrong] but Hobby vans seem along with another make [which I can't recall] seem to be frowned on or not admitted to 'some' club sites, [something to do with gypsies having these makes] . . . ??

[No disrespect to Hobby owners


----------



## raynipper

I keep hearing this Vicdicdok,
But have yet to experience it.
I feel it might be the double rear axle that puts off some site owners.
Our Hobby 750 with twin rears has had no refusals 'yet' in France and only admiring comments.

Ours is again second hand and a 2000 year 2.8jtd model. Rides smoth and suprisingly pulls our Citroen ZX toad quite well. We also live in France and have just taken six months and €1000 to get it registered in France. But now no road tax and fairly cheap insurance.
No idea what the mpg is yet but build quality is excelent.

Ray.


----------



## time-traveller

Well, you're half wrong vicdicdoc - or half right, if you prefer.
This rumour stems from the fact that Hobby make a large double axle caravan called the Prestige, the width of which is outside the normal legal limit for your average caravan. This means that it can only be towed with a vehicle of 3500 Kg or over - such as a twin wheel 'white' van (!) - and it also means that it is zero rated for VAT. You can begin to see why the 'Travelling Burglars' find them an attractive buy - that is, if they can't find one to nick instead.

It's a quirk of our UK laws that it is only illegal to tow a Prestige with an 'ordinary' car here in GB - it's perfectly legal in the rest of the EC. I'm told that the Prestige is very popular in Europe for those who like large caravans.

Regretfully the desirability of the Prestige by the 'wrong' people here in the UK has coloured - or rather 'discoloured' - the brand name which is a pity because Hobby Motorhomes are exquisite and a top quality product. I would love to own a 750 Toscana but like all items of top quality they are comparatively expensive.



vicdicdoc said:


> I might be wrong [and usually are wrong] but Hobby vans seem along with another make [which I can't recall] seem to be frowned on or not admitted to 'some' club sites, [something to do with gypsies having these makes] . . . ??
> 
> [No disrespect to Hobby owners


----------



## 106410

My Hobby 750 has served me well for for the last 3 years and always attracts attention where ever we go but we just don't use it enough so I am considering selling it in August/09 with everything thrown in. Good for someone starting up for the first time as they will only have to put fuel, food and personal effects into it. Can be viewed as too big a van for some. S.


----------



## vicdicdoc

There you go ! . . once more I stand corrected :wink:


----------



## time-traveller

vicdicdoc said:


> There you go ! . . once more I stand corrected :wink:


No you don't - you were half right, so you 'stand half-corrected' !  
That's not 'half as bad'  :lol:


----------



## 101742

we have just brought a hobby 700 second hand these old bones now need a fixed bed but i will miss my kontiki that we have had for 5 years and lots of adventures in if any one has any tips or info about the hobbys i would be great full :?


----------



## 105642

We are selling our Hobby 750 GEL as we are getting a holiday home.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=140325534841

Don't worry about mpg we get 25 - 30 mpg depending on speed. Its pretty good. Getting down country lanes isn't a problem however ours is left hand drive which I find better for keeping an eye on the hedges.
Never been stuck yet!


----------

